# Was passiert mit der Geißel?



## DarkSharker (5. Mai 2009)

Was denkt ihr was passiert mit der Geißel nachdem Arthas getötet wurde.
Eigentlich müsste sie ja vernichtet werden, weil der Lich King sie erschaffen hat,  oder?


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (10. Mai 2009)

DarkSharker schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr was passiert mit der Geißel nachdem Arthas getötet wurde.
> Eigentlich müsste sie ja vernichtet werden, weil der Lich King sie erschaffen hat,  oder?



Deswegen wird der Lich King nicht getötet werden können. Arthas dagegen schon. Entweder wird man Arthas töten und der Lich King (der übrigends im Helm gefangen war) wird ein neues Opfer finden und weiterhin die Geißel kontrollieren, oder man rettet Arthas, aber der Lich König muss so oder so weiter existieren. Tut er das nicht, exestiert keine Geißel mehr, somit wäre die Geschichte eigentlich zu 90% vorbei und die Verlassenen hätten auch ein paar Probleme, da sie ja auch zur Geißel gehörten, auch wenn sie sich von ihr losgerissen haben.

Der Lich König wird weiterhin existieren, fragt sich nur in welcher Form.


----------



## Kraschinger (11. Mai 2009)

Ich denke, selbst wenn der Lich King vernichtet würde, würden die Untoten nicht zerstört.
Viel eher denke ich, dass die lenkende Kraft verloren ginge.
Mächtigere Untote bekämen ihren freien Willen zurück (aber halt stark korrumpiert) und würden je nach Mächtigkeit schwächere Untote kontrollieren.
Schwache Untote welche nicht kontrolliert werden, würden herumlaufen und auf gute Zombiemanier das nächste lebende Wesen angreifen. Da die Koordination fehlt wären Sie nur noch eine Gefahr für Bauern oder kleine Außenposten und verkommen zu einem Ärgernis als einer wirklichen Gefahr. Da sie aber jederzeit von einem Nekromanten oder mächtigeren Untoten kontrolliert werden könnten, dürfte man sie nie ignorieren.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (29. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Deswegen wird der Lich King nicht getötet werden können. Arthas dagegen schon. Entweder wird man Arthas töten und der Lich King (der übrigends im Helm gefangen war) wird ein neues Opfer finden und weiterhin die Geißel kontrollieren, oder man rettet Arthas, aber der Lich König muss so oder so weiter existieren. Tut er das nicht, exestiert keine Geißel mehr, somit wäre die Geschichte eigentlich zu 90% vorbei und die Verlassenen hätten auch ein paar Probleme, da sie ja auch zur Geißel gehörten, auch wenn sie sich von ihr losgerissen haben.
> 
> Der Lich König wird weiterhin existieren, fragt sich nur in welcher Form.



Die Verlassenen haben sich so sehr vom Lichkönig abgewendet, sodass eine Vernichtung von dem Lichkönig sie nicht umbringen wird. Ich denke nach Wrath of the Lichking wird Arthas und der Lichkönig vernichtet werden, der Lichkönig auf jeden Fall... bei BC killte man ja auch Illidan schon. Das die Geschichte zu 90% vorbei ist ist einfach nur falsch... 

- Azshara existiert noch wo
- Die Legion existiert noch
- Sargaeras und Kil'Jaden sind auch noch nicht vernichtet
- 2 Alte Götter wurden gebannt, oder nur einige deren Körperteile, es ist durchaus möglich dass wir noch einmal gegen Yogg-Saron antreten werden. Und wenn nicht gibt es noch ganze 3 weitere Alte Götter
- dazu kommen Sachen die Blizzard noch einfallen wird: "Ohje... jetzt haben wir keine Bosse mehr, aber das Game läuft noch viel zu gut"
"*schnippt mit dem Finger* Egal... wir verbinden einfach Starcraft und World of Warcraft zu einer Einheit... lassen wir die Zerg als neue Bedrohung auftauchen"


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

Was passiert mit der Geißel?

Sie machen eine Abschiedsparty und fliegen auf einem 3 koepfigen Affen auf den Mond, wo sie gegen Diabolo kaempfen als neue erweiterung.


----------



## Haszor (30. Juni 2009)

DarkSharker schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr was passiert mit der Geißel nachdem Arthas getötet wurde.
> Eigentlich müsste sie ja vernichtet werden, weil der Lich King sie erschaffen hat,  oder?



Nun, der Lich King Arthas ist die leitende Macht.

Er lenkt die Geißel mit seinem Willen, sollte er sterben (MIT Nerz'hul ist klar, da sie verschmolzen und EINS sind) würde das nicht heißen:

Ghoul: Jaww.... Morgen!
Ghoul2: Jawwwww.... Morgen! Gehört? Lich King wird geraidet.
Ghoul: Jawww.... Müssen wir gleich umkippen?
Ghoul2: Steht so im Vertrag.
Große Schreie um den Server: DER LICH KING LIEGT!
Ghoul: WUAHHHHHHHH *tot stellen an*
Ghoul2: Trottel! *sich hinleg und nichts tu*

Die Geißel wäre beim Tode Arthas nur willenlos und planlos. Sie könnte nicht geplant mehr agieren und auf einen langen Zeitraum hin, würde die Geißel zerschlagen werden.


----------



## Hiliboy (7. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht...
Man bräuchte eine komplette neue Instanzierte Welt ohne Geißel...bzw auch Übergänge...
Also wenn der Lichkönig sterben sollte.
Einfach ist das nicht..und man kann auch nicht einfach die Geißel, so wie sie ist weiterleben lassen.
Stratholme. Die Todesritter. Das passt alles nicht mehr dann.

Deshalb glaub ich auch das wir einfach Arthas töten. Er wird für seine Taten büßen. Er wird bereuen. Es wird nichts bringen.

Also ich rechne fest damit das der Lichkönig überlebt und nur Arthas stirbt.


----------



## _Raziel_ (7. Juli 2009)

Wurde die Geisselseuche nicht von Mal'Ganis verbreitet?

Gehört Mal'Ganis nicht zu den Nathrezim?

Sind die Nathrezim nicht eine Rasse, die von Sargeras zuerst eingekerkert und dann befreit wurden?

Sorry, aber letztendlich sind alle üblen Dinger, die Azeroth vernichten wollen, irgendwo mit Sargeras verbunden.

Arthas ist mitnichten der Übertyp, den hier einige wollen. Er kontrolliert zwar die Geissel, ist jedoch nicht ihr Schöpfer. Und lenkende und lenkbare Figuren kann man immer wieder erschaffen. 
Was meint warum es alle 4 Jahren Bundeskanzler- oder Präsidentenwahlen gibt?


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juli 2009)

gegenfrage" Schon mal WC3 gezockt?


----------



## alburak (8. August 2009)

Hiliboy schrieb:


> Deshalb glaub ich auch das wir einfach Arthas töten. Er wird für seine Taten büßen. Er wird bereuen. Es wird nichts bringen.
> 
> Also ich rechne fest damit das der Lichkönig überlebt und nur Arthas stirbt.



genauso stell ich es mir auch vor.

die letzten minuten wird arthas wirklich als arthas erleben, befreit von jeglichem einfluss.
richtig theatralisch wird er wohl noch ein monolog halten. vll wird er in irgendeinerform dem raid noch helfen.

à propos sargaras

(jetzt wo wir hier frei drauflos raten können)

FALLS die südsee doch als nächste erweiterung kommen sollte, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das blizz die "broken isles" miteinbauen wird. und was liegt da???
guckst du hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn der lickking doch sterben sollte, gibt ja genug kranke 30 meter grosse kreaturen, die gern boss wären.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2009)

Hmm..Das mit dem helfen, das oben angesprochen wird, hört sich interessant an. Wie wäre es damit:

Arthas glaubt ja  dass er gut ist und die anderen alle böse. Wenn er auf 1% ist erkennt er ,dass dem nicht so ist. Er nimmt den Helm ab, hält nen Epischen Monolog ( "Ich... ich.. Ich bin tot. Ich habe kein Herz mehr. Warum lebe ich dann? Warum habe ich das alles getan?! Ich bin Prinz Arthas Menethil! Ich bin niemandes Marionette!")pfeffert den Helm auf den Boden. Sylvannas und der Ashbringer tauchen auf. Madam Windrunner hat noch ein paar Splitter vom Herz den Lichkönigs Herz dabei. Fordring labert so in der Art: "Für Reue ist es jetzt zu spät. Ihr hättet euch früher für das Licht entscheiden sollen!", oder so ein ähnliches Episches Gelaber. Sylvannast schmeißt sie Splitter in die Luft ,  Herr Ich-bin-so-toll-weil-ich-ein-schickes-Käsemesser-hab holt mit seinem  schicken Käsemesser aus, und während er die Splitter mit einem Paladin-Dmg-rekord von einem (!!!) Schlag kaputt haut, schießt Sylvannas dem Lichkönig dahin einen Pfeil, wo eigentlich das Herz währe. Arthi kippt um und was ist sein letztes Wort? "Jaina..."
Sylvannas lässt dann ähnliches vom Stapel wie Maiev bei Illidan. Alestasza , Nozdormu und Ysera tauchen in humanuider Gestalt auf,versuchen den Helm kaputt zu machen, bekommens aber irgendwie nicht hin, weil sie nicht verstehen, was für eine genaue Art von Magie den schützt. Tjaaaa, Malygos hätte es ihnen sagen können. Deshalb wird jetzt ne Runde um Maly getrauert. Frostmourne steckt im Boden, und der Ashbringer will es raus ziehen, aber da macht es WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSCH, und sowohl seines als auch Arthas Käsemesser hören auf zu leuchten bzw. verlieren ihr magisches Etwas. Tja, das ganz gute und das ganz böse Schwert haben einander aufgehobenen. Jetzt sind beides zwar mächtige Schwerter, aber Sie können keine Toten wieder aufstehen lassen bzw Untote zu Asche verarbeiten. Inzwischen haben sich die Aspekte darauf geeinigt, den Geist von Ner'zul in den Helm zu sperren und diesen zu versiegeln, damit das ganze Theater nicht nochmmal von vorne losgeht.Den jetzt versiegelten Helm nimmt die Windrunner mit, als Zeichen ( ich zitiere!) "...als Zeichen des Siegs der freien Völker über den Lichkönig"
Ich stell mir das so vor wie die rumhängenden Köpfe von Ony und Nefrain , dass halt nach nem Arthas kill in UC der Helm rumhängt und in SW das Käsemesser aufgehängt wird. 
Bei der Geisel sehe ich 3 Möglichkeiten: Entweder, sie klappen einfach zusammen und sin d tot, oder sie rennen orientierungslos durch die Gegend, oder sie werden ganz, ganz wütend und versuchen alles zu killen.

Das ist meine Ansicht der Dinge. Man könnte Arthy natürlich auch Selbstmord begehen lassen, Ner'zuls Geist noch umklatschen, und und und...

(den Text habe ich ganz schnell getippt, wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie bei e-bay versteigern)


----------



## alburak (11. August 2009)

schnell oder nicht, egal. ich mag es.
besonders der teil "Arthi kippt um und was ist sein letztes Wort? "Jaina...""

ich könnte vermuten das vll jaina auch vorbei schaut, falls sie nicht grad kleine helden in düstermarschen durch die gegend schickt ^^

das dumme ist wohl, das all eure und meine version nur in einer zwischensequens gezeigt wird, der kampf wird wohl wieder zisch, Buuum, krach ....yeah er leigt werden.
hoffe aber trotzdem auf ein geiles ende.

will mehr hören/lesen. wer hat noch weitere ideen.


----------



## Cysiaron (11. August 2009)

hilfe...
Soladra, ich kann nimmer. 
ich stimme dir da zu. arthas wird die butter vom brot genommen. in HdZ4 habn wir ihn ja schon quasseln sehen, und wenn man ihn dann stellt, dann wirds wieder romane geben.
ich denke, dass wir vom lichkönig nicht loskommen. athas mögen wir knüppeln können, aber irgendwer wird den helm looten.


----------



## Looklike (11. August 2009)

werden alle von sylvana adoptiert und kämpfen von da an für die verlassenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xandy (12. August 2009)

Looklike schrieb:


> werden alle von sylvana adoptiert und kämpfen von da an für die verlassenen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wäre voll süß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (12. August 2009)

ich füge mal noch Deathwing dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und Neptulon und die anderen beiden Al'Akir und Therazane würde ich gerne noch sehen/legen .


----------



## alburak (12. August 2009)

neptulon könnte ja im nächsten addon ja ne rolle spielen, gab es da nicht einige teorien von buffed?
FALLS die südsee das nächste addon sein sollte.

da blizz definitiv weitermachen will/muss kann eigentlich alles kommen.


----------



## Waidowai (13. August 2009)

Wehe wenn sie dieses Ende versaun,aber ich kanns mir vorstelln von Blizzard :/


----------



## Werfloh (17. August 2009)

Looklike schrieb:


> werden alle von sylvana adoptiert und kämpfen von da an für die verlassenen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann müsste aber Unterstadt ziemlich ausgebaut werden.^^ Oder sie müssten noch Sturmwind einnehmen um genug Platz zu haben^^


----------

